# Sendmail akzeptiert Mail nicht, Konfigurationsproblem...



## lukelukeluke (5. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Auf meinem Server läuft schon lange sendmail und das funktioniert ganz gut. Nur ein kleines Problem habe ich, da ich folgendes gemacht habe:

Die Domain *abc.com* ist auf meinem Sendmail Server angelegt, eigentlich führt sie aber nicht auf diesen. Mit fetchexc lasse ich auf dem eigentlichen abc.com-Server (Exchange 2003 mit OWA ohne pop/smtp) die Mails auf meinen Server senden. Das Problem ist, dass er mir alle Mails nicht an meinen Server weiterleitet, die *@abc.com sind. Ist ja eigentlich auch klar: Wenn auf meinem Server abc.com angelegt ist sollte niemand die Berechtigung haben, von *@abc.com an meinen Server eine Mail zu senden. Der Error Code ist also 553.

Nun gibt es aber die Datei */etc/mail/access*. Dort habe ich folgendes eingetragen:
*abc.com OK*
Das sollte eigentlich Mails erlauben, die von abc.com kommen, auch wenn die Domain bereits auf meinem Server ist? Oder gibt es da vorher eine Routine, welche dies verbietet? (Andere Einträge in access funktionieren; ich kann eine Domain als REJECT eintragen, dann kommen die Mails von dieser nicht an.)


----------



## lukelukeluke (8. September 2007)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------

